
Russian 2016 voter targeting effort doesn’t seem to exist - equalunique
http://archive.today/2019.01.13-011701/https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/01/09/that-sophisticated-specific-russian-voter-targeting-effort-doesnt-seem-exist/
======
equalunique
Archive.is link submitted. Live article link is here:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/01/09/that-
soph...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/01/09/that-
sophisticated-specific-russian-voter-targeting-effort-doesnt-seem-exist/)

